# Moving Question



## WkFish (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello all I am purchasing a 30 gallon Live rock and coral only tank this saturday I have an hour and a half drive to go pick it up and bring it back. The tank is a bare bottom set up. Just wondering if anyone has any advice for me and also do I have to worry about the corals not receiving flow during the move. The tank includes candycane coral, frogspawn, green star polyps, sea mat, cabbage leather, toadstool leather, and kenya tree's. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't help on that but want to welcome you to the forums. I am sure someone will chime in soon


----------



## WkFish (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks you will be seeing my username around these forums hopefully quite a bit! I am a college student living at home for another year that is why I am going for a smaller tank as once i move out and get an apartment I will get around a 70-90 gallon!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You should be fine with moving them.Just have water prepared and waiting at home so you can set up quickly with good water and get everyone back into tank.Most of these guys were shipped for much longer than a couple hours.Bag each one seperate so they don't sting each other.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

+1coralbandit. bag n tag them. lol..
now u could always be safe and take a little heater and two 2-3gallon buckets..for the 
(just in case )) something goes wrong and ur 1 1/2 hour drive turns in to loooonger..**** happens..lol


----------



## WkFish (Mar 31, 2014)

angelsdice159 said:


> +1coralbandit. bag n tag them. lol..
> now u could always be safe and take a little heater and two 2-3gallon buckets..for the
> (just in case )) something goes wrong and ur 1 1/2 hour drive turns in to loooonger..**** happens..lol


haha this is true!! I do drive a jeep but thankfully she is a reliable one.. Knock on wood!


----------

